# Help me sort this out



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't find much information on this. Some emails are simply scare tactics others are real. So search and see what you can find. Thanks.



> *Sleep well MY Friend while you can.
> 
> Sleep well...nothing to see here...
> 
> ...



View attachment 1


----------

